# REAL natural comb.....



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, nice photo.

Dan


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

Most of the cutouts I've done, the comb was so perfect it's amazing...perfectly parallel combs along the whole length of the cavity, top to bottom. Usually at a 45 degree angle to the cavity, though, not perpendicular like we do with our frames.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Wild and Crazy kinda Guy..uh Bees.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Moonshae said:


> Most of the cutouts I've done, the comb was so perfect it's amazing...perfectly parallel combs along the whole length of the cavity, top to bottom. Usually at a 45 degree angle to the cavity, though, not perpendicular like we do with our frames.


In my cutouts I have found that a lot depends on the shape and size of the cavity. When they build between ceiling/floor joists, the comb is nearly always perpendicular to the joists and almost perfectly mimics what a beekeeper gets in a TBH (on extremely large colonies they will often gradually curve the combs at the back and switch them to longer combs parallel to the joists). When they build in walls between studs about 50% of the time they build narrow long combs attached to the top plate and more or less parallel to the studs and 50% of the time they are large sheets built parallel to the wall covering. Most the time, when they are in strange places, anything goes and the comb resembles the photo posted by Bjornbee. The few open air hives I have come across have been amazingly symmetrical with the combs nearly perfectly parallel to each other and the whole nest resembles a sphere when viewed from a distance.


----------

